

Should you pay capital gains on yourself? - jasonkolb
http://www.jasonkolb.com/should-you-pay-capital-gains-on-yourself/

======
jasonkolb
Author here... I realize Namecoin is playing in the identity space, I'd love
to get some feedback from people who are familiar with it.

The Ethereum project (which recently surfaced here as well) is the most
interesting to me. What's the feeling on the viability of this as an actual
platform?

